# Steam Downtime



## KatanaxXx (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
anscheinend macht Steam seit heute Probleme bzw. arbeitet man an der Seite oder ähnliches.

Wie man hier auch nachlesen kann haben diverse User Probleme:
Steam Downtime [4.1.12] - Seite 19 - Plauderecke - Call of Duty Black Ops und Modern Warfare Community


Wollte es nur hier mitteilen, falls im falschne Bereich bitte verschieben.


gruss
Andi


----------



## Dragon70 (4. Januar 2012)

Jop, kann ich nur bestätigen, hoffe die sind bald fertig, danke für die Info. 


MFG Dragon


----------



## Sebastian1980 (4. Januar 2012)

Steam Downtime Announcements schrieb:
			
		

> We're working on some issues with inter-server communication. We should have a fix within an hour or so. I apologize for the inconvenience.


Abwarten und Bier Tee trinken.


----------



## KatanaxXx (4. Januar 2012)

Das hatten die heute morgen angekündigt, und sollte nur eine Stunde dauern 


mfg


----------



## Sebastian1980 (4. Januar 2012)

> Today, 05:37 PM


heute morgen?


----------



## KatanaxXx (4. Januar 2012)

Schau mal bitte genau hin. 
Da steht AM 
Lesen dann klugscheißen.


mfg


----------



## derP4computer (4. Januar 2012)

Das war Quark.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (4. Januar 2012)

@KatanaxXx

du weisst von unterschiedlichen zeitzonen und so? das ding steht da seit etwa ner stunde.


----------



## KatanaxXx (4. Januar 2012)

Trotzdem sollte es nun schon gefixt sein, hmm - wird wohl noch dauern.


mfg


----------



## Sebastian1980 (4. Januar 2012)

KatanaxXx schrieb:


> sollte es nun schon gefixt sein


 jop, seit etwa 10 minuten 


> or so


----------



## Mancu (4. Januar 2012)

Tja .. nach wie vor down!


----------



## m-o-m-o (4. Januar 2012)

Man hat ja den Offlinemodus  (obwohl mich die Downtime aus TF2 gekickt hat)

Edit: Wo bleiben eigentlich die Glaskugelanalysten die ausrechnen, wie sich das auf die Weltwirtschaft auswirkt?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (4. Januar 2012)

offensichtlich läuft wieder alles.


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. Januar 2012)

jep läuft wieder, auch wenns etwas länger war als gedacht


----------



## Festplatte (5. Januar 2012)

Bei mir lädt es immernoch langsam!


----------

